# apparence icons dans docks



## wotan67 (27 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
G aucun problème pour changer apparence des icones de dossier(clic droit :lire info,copier /coller ...etc..),par contre pour les icones dans le dock...maaache pas bien!


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2009)

Hello.

Tu aurais du poster dans la section "customisation", plus appropriée.

Quelles icônes te posent problème ?

P.S : un petit effort pour l'écriture ne ferait pas de mal non plus.


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2009)

Je souscris pleinement aux deux recommandations.
Pour la première, je déplace dans le bon forum.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2009)

Je pense que tu veux parler des piles (ou stacks) non ? Si oui fais un clic droit dessous (ou control clic) et tu choisit ce que tu veux afficher.


----------



## wotan67 (27 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Tu aurais du poster dans la section "customisation", plus appropriée.
> 
> ...



Sorry pour le mauvais emplacement,par contre l'écriture n'était pas si catastrophique que ça
Je viens d'admirer ton bureau à l'instant,et tu a modifier les icones du bas (dock),ben c'est justement la mon problème!


----------



## wotan67 (27 Février 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je pense que tu veux parler des piles (ou stacks) non ? Si oui fais un clic droit dessous (ou control clic) et tu choisit ce que tu veux afficher.


Non,je veux changer l'apparence de certaine icones dans le docks,par exemple "finder"


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2009)

Un peu de lecture dans ce cas :
Tu peux utiliser des programmes comme CandyBar, ou LiteIcon.
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tutoriel-customisation-mac-os-x-220654.html (4ème post, pour les icônes)
ou soit le faire manuellement pour certaines icônes.
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tuto-changer-les-icones-sans-candybar-v-2-a-166875.html


----------

